# Pet safe air fresheners



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a pet-friendly air freshener/odour neutraliser? Having a litter tray obviously results in smells and sometimes I come home to a real whiffy flat! Apart from opening the windows, is there any way to reduce the poopy smells? They use a covered litter box with a carbon filter, I do a complete litter change daily and remove poops as soon as I find them but my babies are still stinking the place out! I'm conscious of the chemicals contained in normal air fresheners and would prefer not to use those, especially in the cats' room.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

do you knwo freebreeze? they do pet one, we use it on the sofas / curtains when the windows are open and it says safe to use on pet items baskets etc


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> do you knwo freebreeze? they do pet one, we use it on the sofas / curtains when the windows are open and it says safe to use on pet items baskets etc


Thanks TB. The frebreeze I use doesn`t mention safe with animals. I will look for it myself.


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry I have no idea, but ours cat's litter didn't smell so bad when we moved to higher quality meat content foods. 
Might be worth an experiment to see what causes it to smell so bad.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I avoid chemicals when I can, essential oils are nice in an oil burner 

Obviously you'll have to ensure cats can't get access


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

There's something us rattie people swear by called Tap-A-Drop Odour Remover, you put a couple of drops on a tissue and leave it out of reach in a room and it should neutralize the smells. I know cats are much bigger but you can't get stinkier than 10 rats in a small living room!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I would look at what "goes in the cat" I dont pretend to know the ins and outs of diet but Meeko doesnt "smell" and I have a fairly good sense of smell.He has been known to have a poop and I hav'nt even noticed it.He is on a combo of grain free dry and as high a meat content wet that he will eat(which is quite limited as he is a fussy b****r).


----------

